# My REVIEW of the 362 (Stihl MS 362 C-M)



## MustangMike (Jan 20, 2014)

I got my MS 362 C-M on Wed after selling my MS 441 (pre M-Tronic). The 441 was a very good saw, but I already have a 044 and they were occupying the same space.

I wanted something that was lighter and better for limbing, but could also be used for bucking. For 20 years the only saws I have run are my 044, my 441 and my bother's MS 460, so I'm a bit spoiled on power.

I considered a MS 261 CM or 550 XP, but after going to a few stores and checking saws out, I felt either a 562 XP or MS 362 C-M would better suit my needs. As confirmed elsewhere by another member who owns both these saws (a lucky guy), the performance is very similar, as is the size & wight (the 50 cc saws have a bigger weight difference). I based my decision between the two on the simpler controls on the Stihl, and the fact that the bar & chain would interchange with my 044.

The first day I used it (Wed) it started on the second pull, cut small and medium stuff fine, but bogged on larger wood. I run a 20 inch bar with Stihl yellow RS. I read that a few people with MS 261 C-Ms had similar experiences. I'm not sure if it is the rings seating or the M-Tronic learning curve, but I am glad that it improved.

I've gone through 3 tanks of fuel, but today is the first day since then I was in big wood. The saw is very smooth and noticeably lighter and more nimble than my 70 cc saws and cuts through small and medium size wood just as fast. The tree today was an old apple tree with an oblong base of 20 X 22 inches. The saw cut very fast with the full length of the bar, I was very happy.

However, this saw does not have the torque of the 70 cc saws. I often cut 3/4 through a log in several places then roll the log over, but the bar in the cut and lift up with the saw. If the log starts to pinch a little, the 70 cc saws will just cut right through it, with the 362 you have to be a little more careful.

Overall I am very pleased, and glad I went with the 362 instead of the 261. The 362 is a great all around saw and a lot easier to handle. when topping trees, etc. This will be my new "primary" saw, with the 044 being reserved for the big wood. I also noticed the idle with M-Tronic is lower than where I usually keep it. A bit unnerving at first, but it keeps running.

MustangMike


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds about right. I had a feeling that ford-v-chevy bs aside, it was likely a darn fine saw. I almost bought one instead of my 562. I wish I would have tried one before buying mine, not that I'm unhappy with it. For overall firewood production, it's hard to beat a 60cc saw, even though I am more than partial to 50cc pro saws... Great review and good luck in your future cutting endeavors!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Jan 20, 2014)

For 60cc I've heard its a good runner. But I can see the 044 still has its place too


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 20, 2014)

Glad to hear you had a good day. When are you going to be tied up till april? I'm gonna have to get my hands on your new toy.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 20, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Glad to hear you had a good day. When are you going to be tied up till april? I'm gonna have to get my hands on your new toy.



E-File starts on 1/31 this year, my saws will hibernate for 2 1/2 months after that, unless you dust one off.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 20, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds about right. I had a feeling that ford-v-chevy bs aside, it was likely a darn fine saw. I almost bought one instead of my 562. I wish I would have tried one before buying mine, not that I'm unhappy with it. For overall firewood production, it's hard to beat a 60cc saw, even though I am more than partial to 50cc pro saws... Great review and good luck in your future cutting endeavors!



Thanks, and good luck with your saws also. Tell me, how does a ported 261 compare to the stock 562? Just curious, because that was another "avenue" my mind played with.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 21, 2014)

I've only played with one ported 261 and that was limited to cookie cutting, which IMHO isn't a very good litmus test for a firewood saw. However in the Oak, Cottonwood and Hedge I ran it in, it was pretty spunky and impressive. In wood 9" or less, I'd say that it was faster than my 562. In 9-12" wood, it was likely a wash and above that the 562 was the winner. The 261 might have been a bit better than that but I didn't have all day to compare/race them. FWIW Brad built it and I was *very* impressed. Mine will be built by either He or Randy. Realistically, if you have a good 70cc saw that handles well and a ported 50cc saw, you can tackle most any need average firewood need, with the 50cc saw doing a lot of the volume. I love my ported 70cc saw which is punching near 80-90cc territory. But, I don't intend to use it for 90cc tasks as I don't want to prematurely shorten it's life by routinely subjecting it to loads beyond it's design spec. Something about the old saying "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should". I like having tools correctly sized to the task at hand and I like variety, which is why I have the lineup that I do. I may end up with another pro 50cc saw, but it will likely be either a 550xp or a CS500P. I like the torque of the 261, but it's a bit heavy for my tastes in a 50cc saw, leading me towards the Husky and the Echo. I really like mine, even with it being heavy and stock (for now), but I wouldn't buy another. Not knocking it in the least, but for little limbing which is on average 60-70% of the tree in KS, I like a light, lithe quick handling saw with a sensitive trigger and top-fueler acceleration. 

I guess after that short story, I would highly recommend the 261 as a solid saw with much better low-mid range torque than the Husky/Echo/Efco competition. It's also a decent bit heavier both in reality and by feel and coming from a 346xp, it feels a lot heavier, even though the difference is only about a pound or less. Just my $0.02


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the information. 

I think Locust is the toughest wood to cut when dead. There is an expression out there "Locust does not last forever, but it will last one day longer than stone".

Hickory is very tough to cut when it is live. Was cutting a mix of Oak, Maple and Ash blowing right through it, then hit some Hickory and thought my saw was going half speed.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 21, 2014)

I love cutting fresh Locust (as the handle implies), but dead-dried Hedge and Locust both suck. I love burning up old fence posts but I hat cutting them to size...


----------

